# Got slapped



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I am having a blast with this new Scout. I started with 7" bands 030 latex shooting cat eye marbles and 1/2" steel. Nice but felt a little weak with a 31" draw. So today I cut the bands to 6". Much better feel and more impact on hits.Marbles and steel shoot fine. Tried some 44 cal lead ball ammo and oops. Hand slapped. Ok, my thought, 44 cal lead too light and energy in band had to go somewhere. So later this week, weather permitting, 50 cal ball casting time.

Am I thinking right or am I out in left field somewhere?


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

You Seem To Be On The Right Track!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I think 1/2" steel and 44 lead are about the same in weight. 
129 grains steel and 139 grains for 44 lead.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

You are right Beanflip. I just grabbed my scales and checked three at a time to bigger sample. 3 of the .50 steel=27g and 3 lead 44 cal=26g. So that can't be the problem. Lead shot actual size is .454 inch. Would the difference in size be suspect or maybe my hold on the smaller size? Opinions or experience welcome.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I just watched again the videos that Charles made on avoiding handslap and fork hits. Lots of good info there. Thanks Charles.

Maybe hand slap is the wrong terminology for what I am experiencing. It is not on the shooter side of the ss and not a painful hit, just annoying and only with the smaller ammo. I am not getting hit on the ammo entry side. After the ammo exits, the bands seem to slap across to the fingers on the exit/target side of the ss. The bands also seemed to twist so straightening before shooting on every shot was needed. This started after shortening the bands. I am shooting gangsta style. Going back to read some more in the art of shooting and look for some more possibilities.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

SHOOT TTF NO HAND SLAP AT ALL NO MATTER WHAT


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

TTF set up took care of it. Thanks.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

What is your band width? Maybe stay with the 7" length and cut a wider band or try tapers. Something like 1" x 3/4" x 7" might work. If you don't like tapers then maybe try 7/8" straights.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Northerner said:


> What is your band width? Maybe stay with the 7" length and cut a wider band or try tapers. Something like 1" x 3/4" x 7" might work. If you don't like tapers then maybe try 7/8" straights.


Looks like 7/8 straight. The standard band that came with the Scout. I just ordered some bands to experiment with. Still so much to try and experiment with. I think I found a new habit,,,,uh, I mean hobby.


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

Thank you for this thread. I just bought a scout and I'm having pretty much the same problem. I'm using the provided bands cut to 7" OTT shooting marbles. The bands hit my index finger most shots. I tried changing my grip but it wasn't comfortable. I'll try TTF like suggested and hope that works.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Devil'sRival said:


> Thank you for this thread. I just bought a scout and I'm having pretty much the same problem. I'm using the provided bands cut to 7" OTT shooting marbles. The bands hit my index finger most shots. I tried changing my grip but it wasn't comfortable. I'll try TTF like suggested and hope that works.


I am even using 5" bands TTF with 1/2" steel and single 030 latex. Let me know if it works for you too. I am still experimenting. Just waiting on some bands to play with now.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Devil'sRival said:


> Thank you for this thread. I just bought a scout and I'm having pretty much the same problem. I'm using the provided bands cut to 7" OTT shooting marbles. The bands hit my index finger most shots. I tried changing my grip but it wasn't comfortable. I'll try TTF like suggested and hope that works.


Ol Miser posted a video that helps clear some of this up at


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

That most certainly helped. I didn't get to try TTF yet but I'm off tomorrow and might have time.


----------

